# Noblegold Havanese & KingsKids Havanese Opinions



## MayBTheresHope

I have been searching for a reputable breeder with pups over the past few months. Close to me is KingsKids Havanese in New Market, TN. Carol, the breeder, seemed very nice and knowlegable on the phone. We have an appointment to visit her farm on Thursday to meet her pups and their parents. Her pups are AKC registered and she does do the necessary health testing. 

The other is Noble Gold Havanese in Helen, Ga. I've read mixed things about the breeder, Nancy. Some say she is wonderful, some question her. She has offered to drive here with the pups or said that we are more than welcome to visit. I am still unclear about her health testing practices. She said that she does test and register the results, and I have read posts stating so, but I also read somewhere that she does not. She does not talk about it on her website, though.

Please advise. I am leaning towards KingsKids right now, but Nancy has some beautiful pups, too. What if we meet them all and like one of hers? Of course, we don't have to purchase a pup from either, but it would be nice to find our new baby sooner than later. Puppy searching is stressful!


----------



## JASHavanese

*getting a Havanese puppy*

Try this. http://www.havanese.org/index.php/education/puppy-buyers/235-puppy-buyers-education


----------



## Chocdiva1

Hey MayB
What did you decide to do? I am looking at a Noblegold puppy right now. I am happy with what i have seen but i decided to check on the is website and now I am unsure.
Monica


----------



## Karen Collins

I don't know anything personally about Noblegold. Its very easy to look up the parents of the litter on offa.org

Not everyone registers test results, but they should unless they are willing to provide copies of health certificates. 

I do know one family with a Noblegold Hav and they love her and are very happy. She's bigger than my Tibetan Terrier which may be why they don't show a lot.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I also don't know Noblegold other than looking at their website. A few red flags for me:

1. Advertising themselves as "specializing in chocolates." IMO, good breeders don't focus on that color.
2. Charging extra if people don't pick up their puppy BEFORE 10 weeks. All the good breeders I've spoken to hand over puppies to new owners at 10-12 weeks old.
3. They have A LOT of dogs - 10 dams and 8 sires (+ 4 rottweilers). It's hard to imagine that all the adult dogs and puppies are being housed inside with the family. And with that many dogs how does each puppy get enough attention?
4. Willing to ship puppies.


----------



## cslogan240

*Noble Gold Now Teddy Bear Havanese Warning*

Stay away from this breeder at all costs. I got a Havanese puppy from Nancy Noble in 2012. We have had endless hereditary health problems throughout his life. Nancy has been breeding 10 litters a year of these dogs with no thought about health or standards. She has probably set the Havanese breed back decades. Our dog was diagnosed with juvenile cataracts at the age of two. One of his retinas detached immediately and at the age of five we tried to save the other with cataract surgery. After $3500 and many many eye drops and vet visits the surgery was a bust. His eyes were just to bad. We actually took him to the vet that Nancy recommended down in Athens, GA to have him checked out and were told he would lose his eyes in the future. That day finally came. Our little guy had to have both eyes removed at the age of seven. I contacted Nancy and she told me I could return the dog. That is also what Teddy Bear is offering. It is a BS guarantee because no one is going to return a dog that they have lived with and loved for years. I asked Nancy if she had run into this with other dogs and she told me that she had bred dogs with cataracts. Actually bred a dog that had cataracts at that time! She said that had only happened three times though! She did return my money for the dog at that time but I feel like there needs to be a warning sent out about this breeder. I wish that I had gotten this out when Nancy still owned the business but since Teddy Bear Havanese is using the same lineage this will have to do.
This is just the beginning of his hereditary problems. He is extremely bow legged from Chondrodysplasia and has bad allergies that require him needing special food among other things. We have been told by countless vets that this is because of his terrible breeding. I hope this will stop some unknowing people from purchasing a sickly dog from this breeder or maybe this breeder will change their ways. These sweet little dogs don't deserve to go through life with so much pain and discomfort.


----------



## PooPayGrandma

MayBTheresHope said:


> I have been searching for a reputable breeder with pups over the past few months. Close to me is KingsKids Havanese in New Market, TN. Carol, the breeder, seemed very nice and knowlegable on the phone. We have an appointment to visit her farm on Thursday to meet her pups and their parents. Her pups are AKC registered and she does do the necessary health testing.
> 
> The other is Noble Gold Havanese in Helen, Ga. I've read mixed things about the breeder, Nancy. Some say she is wonderful, some question her. She has offered to drive here with the pups or said that we are more than welcome to visit. I am still unclear about her health testing practices. She said that she does test and register the results, and I have read posts stating so, but I also read somewhere that she does not. She does not talk about it on her website, though.
> 
> Please advise. I am leaning towards KingsKids right now, but Nancy has some beautiful pups, too. What if we meet them all and like one of hers? Of course, we don't have to purchase a pup from either, but it would be nice to find our new baby sooner than later. Puppy searching is stressful!


KingsKids is exceptional. Carol goes the extra mile for her babies. We got our Teddy Beans in July and he is a joy. So we are picking up our new baby Kipper in February.
Teddy was potty trained and socialized when we brought him home. He didn’t get bothered by the 4th fireworks. Carol took the time to prepare the puppies for so many noises and experiences.
The vet told us Teddy was the healthiest puppy he has seen. He really was impressed.
The trainers that did his AKC certification were very impressed as well. They were surprised at how easy he learned “down” and said that he has an impressive smell ability.
Most important he is a very healthy, happy baby that we love more then words can say. Carol is always available to us for questions and loves getting updates.
I highly recommend Carol and Kingskids.


----------

